# your laptop temperature



## bkouhi (May 21, 2013)

Hi.

Can you please share your laptop temperature with us?

`kldload coretemp`
`sysctl -a | grep temperature`
`uname -a`
And the model of your laptop.

Here is mine:


```
[CMD]% sysctl -a | grep temperature[/CMD]
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 67.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 67.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 67.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 65.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 65.0C
[CMD]% uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD minootux 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r250766: Sat May 18 16:17:20 IRDT 2013     root@minootux:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GIGABYTE  amd64
```

My laptop is a GIGABYTE Q2532N.

Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (May 21, 2013)

```
[CMD]% sysctl -a | grep temperature[/CMD]
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 41.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 33.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 33.0C

[CMD]% uname -a [/CMD]
FreeBSD eeebsd 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Apr 29 18:11:52 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

My netbook is a ASUS Eee PC 1018P.


----------



## jrm@ (May 21, 2013)

I have a Lenovo x220.  Right now I'm updating a bunch of ports and it's at 81.0 C... make that 86.0 C... make that 90 C.  I've seen it as high as 96.0 C.  When it's mostly idle it can get as low as in the 50s C.


----------



## srobert (May 21, 2013)

*Acer Aspire 4730Z*

Acer Aspire 4730Z, dual core Pentium with 3 GB RAM

```
#kldload coretemp
#sysctl -a | grep temperature
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 49.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 48.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 49.0C

#uname -a 
FreeBSD acer.no-ip.org 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0 r250128: Wed May 1 09:19:36 PDT 2013     robertss@acer.no-ip.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ACER amd64
```

In an effort to keep this cooler (so it doesn't shut down in the middle of compiling a big port), I have the following in /etc/rc.conf:

```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive -M 1666"
```
It seems to help.


----------



## laurentis (May 21, 2013)

```
$ sysctl -a | grep temperature
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 45,0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 40,0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 40,0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 39,0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 39,0C

$ uname -a
FreeBSD atalante 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #3 r250610: Tue May 14 11:10:05 EDT 2013     root@atalante:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/T510  amd64
```

My laptop is a Lenovo Thinkpad T510.


----------



## kpedersen (May 21, 2013)

My Thinkpad x61 normally raises from 45 to 55 until the fan starts and brings it back down to 45. This is a little bit lame because I notice on idle it gets to about 58 so always "just" needs the fan  Luckily since acpi_ibm support is very good on FreeBSD, I have a script that manually controls the fans.


----------



## fonz (May 21, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Can you please share your laptop temperature with us?




```
[CMD=(24)bofh@ace%]sysctl -a | grep temperature[/CMD]
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 26.8C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 52.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 52.0C
[CMD=(25)bofh@ace%]uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD ace.skysmurf.nl 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826: Tue Dec  4 06:55:39 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
That's on an Acer Aspire One D250 netbook, plugged in but not heavily loaded.


----------



## fonz (May 21, 2013)

By the way, a quick note of style: system output is obviously best quoted verbatim, even if it looks ugly, but when mentioning temperatures in your own prose please put a space between the number and the unit (e.g. "52.0 C" instead of "52.0C"). It's bad enough that sysctl does it wrong, but it really is quite annoying to read. Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2013)

HP EliteBook 8560w - work and play, home and away.


```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 49.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 47.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz2.temperature: 38.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz3.temperature: 42.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz4.temperature: 26.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz5.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz6.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz7.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz8.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz9.temperature: 0.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 53.0C
dev.acpi_hp.0.hdd_temperature: 4
```


```
FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r250260: Sun May  5 02:50:59 CEST 2013     toor:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BM64  amd64
```

This is Chromium compiling on four cores:


```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 86.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 58.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz2.temperature: 52.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz3.temperature: 42.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz4.temperature: 24.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz5.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz6.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz7.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz8.temperature: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz9.temperature: 0.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 82.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 82.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 88.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 88.0C
dev.acpi_hp.0.hdd_temperature: 4
```


----------



## laurentis (May 21, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> By the way, a quick note of style: system output is obviously best quoted verbatim, even if it looks ugly, but when mentioning temperatures in your own prose please put a space between the number and the unit (e.g. "52.0 C" instead of "52.0C"). It's bad enough that sysctl does it wrong, but it really is quite annoying to read. Thank you.



Actually the proper way to write it would be 52.0 Â°C instead of 52.0 C.


----------



## fonz (May 21, 2013)

laurentis said:
			
		

> Actually the proper way to write it would be 52.0 Â°C instead of 52.0 C.


Agreed of course, but not everybody may be able to type the Â° symbol. In fact, I copy-pasted it from your quote


----------



## jrm@ (May 21, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> By the way, a quick note of style: system output is obviously best quoted verbatim, even if it looks ugly, but when mentioning temperatures in your own prose please put a space between the number and the unit (e.g. "52.0 C" instead of "52.0C"). It's bad enough that sysctl does it wrong, but it really is quite annoying to read. Thank you.



Duly noted.  I was about to make a snark remark along the lines of, "Well, there is no space in the sysctl output!", but you beat me to it. 

I'm not compiling now, so my temperatures are much lower.


```
% sysctl -a | grep temperature
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 58.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 63.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 65.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 59.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 59.0C
```


```
FreeBSD phe 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r247012: Tue Feb 19 21:45:31 AST 2013     root@phe:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PHE  amd64
```


----------



## sossego (May 21, 2013)

40.0 C
HP Pavilion dv6000
FreeBSD 10.0


----------



## KNOStic (May 21, 2013)

IBM T30, FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, 32 bit: hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 57.0 C.

Hot and humid here in upstate New York, usually runs about 49.0 C...


----------



## zspider (May 21, 2013)

ASUS K55VD - FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE/AMD64

52.0 C.


----------



## rdeiriar (Jul 9, 2013)

Apple Macbook Pro 4.1 (Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz) heatsink cleaned; Ridiculous amount of thermal paste removed and replaced with correct quantity.


```
FreeBSD mbp 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #1 r252701: Thu Jul  4 18:08:38 CLT 2013     root@mbp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Just powered up, no significant load

```
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 37.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 37.0C
```

When compiling world without parallelization, *I*'ve seen temperatures in the high 80's; with `make -J4` *I*'ve seen 104[ ]C on _CPU_ 0, point at witch the fan spins up from 2000 RPM to about 4000 RPM*.*


----------



## vermaden (Jul 9, 2013)

Dell Latitude 6400 from 2008/2009, stats from quite idle Internet browsing below.


```
[CMD=%]sysctl -a | grep temperature[/CMD]
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 42.5C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 46.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 46.0C
```



```
[CMD=%]top[/CMD]
last pid: 35124;  load averages:  1.62,  1.29,  1.05      up 0+02:12:07  20:39:25
46 processes:  1 running, 45 sleeping
CPU:  2.5% user,  0.0% nice,  5.7% system,  0.0% interrupt, 91.8% idle
Mem: 613M Active, 321M Inact, 3234M Wired, 1408K Cache, 3693M Free
ARC: 1163M Total, 249M MFU, 881M MRU, 145K Anon, 7087K Header, 26M Other
Swap: 

  PID USERNAME      THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 1273 vermaden        1  20    0   450M   302M select  1   4:27  0.98% Xorg
33008 vermaden       19  20    0  1974M  1687M uwait   1   0:55  7.96% VirtualBox
31933 vermaden        7  20    0   819M   626M uwait   0   0:36  3.96% opera
 1308 vermaden        1  52    0 61188K  7376K select  0   0:20  0.00% conky
 2295 vermaden        1  20    0 29280K  6068K select  1   0:10  0.00% ekg
  748 root            1  20    0 14260K  1756K select  0   0:07  0.00% moused
26408 vermaden        4  20    0   236M 40732K uwait   0   0:07  0.00% nautilus
 1287 vermaden        1  20    0   148M 16436K select  0   0:01  0.00% openbox
 1304 vermaden        1  20    0   123M 15364K select  0   0:00  0.00% lxpanel
 1346 vermaden        1  20    0 73484K 13704K select  0   0:00  0.00% xterm
 1355 vermaden        1  30    0 43772K  8744K pause   1   0:00  0.00% zsh
 1306 vermaden        1  20    0   141M 13056K select  0   0:00  0.00% tint2
 2025 vermaden        1  20    0 22968K  3484K select  0   0:00  0.00% screen
29951 root            1  20    0 12084K  1632K select  0   0:00  0.00% powerd
```


----------



## throAU (Jul 10, 2013)

Core i series will ramp CPU speed up as required until they hit a thermal ceiling of around 95-100[ ]C.  So if you have a modern machine and are pushing it, this is about the temperature you will see, just the clock-speed it reaches doing so will vary.


----------

